# PHOENIX BANTAMS



## danathome

I have about a dozen phoenix. Nine of those are rejects; really not suitable for breeding. So when I got these two pullets (first two pictures) I was thrilled. I'm hoping to have a small flock that I can show with pride. The third picture is the father and the fourth picture is my red and black phoenix.


----------



## robin416

OK, I'm confused. Those girls have some amazing tails on them. Is that normal? Are the girls from your breeding program?

Want to do some teaching? Post pics of those undesirables to see if we can pick out what isn't suitable. That's probably something we all should have doing right from the start. We all know what to look for for the most part but not what to stay away from.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> OK, I'm confused. Those girls have some amazing tails on them. Is that normal? Are the girls from your breeding program?
> *They are from my breeding program. Almost all the phoenix I have seen were pictures and none of the hen/pullet pictures showed females with such nice tails. Their mother has a nice tail, but not nearly as long.*
> Want to do some teaching? Post pics of those undesirables to see if we can pick out what isn't suitable. That's probably something we all should have doing right from the start. We all know what to look for for the most part but not what to stay away from.


*This was a reject and was sold as such, so tell me why I sold him.








*


----------



## robin416

Tail and tail set? Can't tell because he's on alert but too upright of a posture? That would be the two things I don't find pleasing to the eye. 

From there I'm stuck because I don't know what is acceptable in the Phoenix.

Even as a reject he's someone's delightful lawn ornament with his color.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Tail and tail set? Can't tell because he's on alert but too upright of a posture? That would be the two things I don't find pleasing to the eye.
> 
> From there I'm stuck because I don't know what is acceptable in the Phoenix.
> 
> Even as a reject he's someone's delightful lawn ornament with his color.


Actually he was not on alert.

*You have a good eye. Phoenix are supposed to be pheasant-like so yes, he is too upright, tail carried too high when it should be horizontal and down. His comb is not well defined.

I sold him because of the carriage and tail. The faulty comb I considered minor.

The picture shows my red pair. While they look great their chicks have all been flawed. My white pair has produced a number of great offspring. I'm planning on putting the two white pullets with the red roo in the picture when they start to lay.








The gold roo was beautiful and I hesitated in selling. I even tried him as a breeder a number of times. None of the chicks turned out better and most were not as good.

*


----------



## robin416

I don't know if it's a good eye or my personal preferences. But considering what I raised I guess that doesn't work either. 

Combs I never worried about too much because they could be easily fixable. Other stuff could be tough. Especially if there wasn't a plethora of different breeding choices.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I don't know if it's a good eye or my personal preferences. But considering what I raised I guess that doesn't work either.
> *Either way, you were right on with your observations.*
> Combs I never worried about too much because they could be easily fixable. Other stuff could be tough. Especially if there wasn't a plethora of different breeding choices.


*Whether it be phoenix, serama, cochin, call... I single out just a couple flaws to work on in any program. Trying to fix everything at once is a recipe for disappointment if not impossible. For me, a nonshow person, only the flaws I find disturbing are concerns. Possibly, in time, I may go more for those show quality traits. *


----------



## robin416

I've seen Silkies I wouldn't give a plug nickel for they were so over bred for a particular trait. I learned early on to trust my eyes. If I liked it then it was good enough. 

There are some things not to mess with, wry tail is one. Because I had heard all these nonsense things when it came to raising or breeding I decided to test it. Oh boy, that one will cross right over to the peeps. There were a couple of others that I tested and found the issue easily fixable. 

That's where I think we're really on our own when it comes to making breeding choices. Old wives tales still exist or breeders just are not forthcoming.


----------



## Overmountain1

They're beautiful Dan! All of them for various reasons- but I can see why you sold the other guy. I would've just said his body seemed long compared to what you're after- but you both said it so much better!  His colors really were beautiful tho. Those two little white pullets tho- so cute!


----------



## Poultry Judge

robin416 said:


> I've seen Silkies I wouldn't give a plug nickel for they were so over bred for a particular trait. I learned early on to trust my eyes. If I liked it then it was good enough.
> 
> There are some things not to mess with, wry tail is one. Because I had heard all these nonsense things when it came to raising or breeding I decided to test it. Oh boy, that one will cross right over to the peeps. There were a couple of others that I tested and found the issue easily fixable.
> 
> That's where I think we're really on our own when it comes to making breeding choices. Old wives tales still exist or breeders just are not forthcoming.


Absolutely!


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I've seen Silkies I wouldn't give a plug nickel for they were so over bred for a particular trait. I learned early on to trust my eyes. If I liked it then it was good enough.
> 
> There are some things not to mess with, wry tail is one. Because I had heard all these nonsense things when it came to raising or breeding I decided to test it. Oh boy, that one will cross right over to the peeps. There were a couple of others that I tested and found the issue easily fixable.
> 
> That's where I think we're really on our own when it comes to making breeding choices. Old wives tales still exist or *breeders just are not forthcoming.*


It is hard to find good and accurate information when it comes to breeding, so I would assume you are correct in that many breeders are hush-hush.

Terrible day! The neighbor's dog got into the poultry yard and coops. Six of my Calls are gone; I found four bodies. When I'm a bit calmer I'll look to see what else is gone. Peafowl and the turkeys all flew to the roofs, trees, and high perches. Only 6 Calls left.


----------



## robin416

I am so sorry, Dan. It's one of the most difficult things to have to deal with when something goes wrong with our birds. 

Will you approach them about replacing the birds? Since I didn't have to deal with any of that while I was in TN I don't know if calling the law is worth it. They'll tell you to shoot the dog. They'll go to the owners and tell them that you are within your rights to shoot it.

All I can suggest is hot wire around the pens. For you that would be tough because you'll be leaving them on all of the time and have to step over wires.


----------



## danathome

I talked with the neighbors last night. They do not believe the ducks/birds would be $50+ each to replace. I told them to look online. They know I will shoot the dog the minute it gets on my land. End of story.

Something more pleasant-I candled the 4 cochin eggs I set 4 days ago and all 4 are developing. When the cochin hens go broody, I can look forward to chicks. Both cochin hens are laying.


----------



## robin416

Good. Now let's see if they do something to prevent you having to shoot it. 

My fingers are crossed you get some nice babies to use in a breeding program.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> I talked with the neighbors last night. They do not believe the ducks/birds would be $50+ each to replace. I told them to look online. They know I will shoot the dog the minute it gets on my land. End of story.
> 
> Something more pleasant-I candled the 4 cochin eggs I set 4 days ago and all 4 are developing. When the cochin hens go broody, I can look forward to chicks. Both cochin hens are laying.


I am so sorry for your loss Dan, I've been there.


----------



## danathome

A phoenix hen is hatching her own eggs today. She is 7/8ths phoenix, 1/8th white crested Polish paired to a full phoenix. When I got rid of most of my mixed phoenix I kept her because she was to pretty to part with. I'm hoping some of the chicks have her coloration and the low hanging tail of the phoenix. When the hatch is complete I will post pictures.


----------



## robin416

I'll be watching for those latest baby pics.


----------



## danathome

Four new chicks. What records I have show that I remembered the hen's background incorrectly. She is 1/16th white crested Polish-1/2 Yokohama-7/16ths phoenix; an interesting mix!


----------



## robin416

This is getting even more interesting to see what characteristics are going to show in the little ones.


----------



## danathome

I'm hoping for the mom's color on a phoenix body. but I'm not sure which phoenix roo is the dad. Not all my roos are good in the looks department. All the phoenix are free ranging at this time. For this hen's next clutch I'll have her set up with my best white phoenix rooster. While I like phoenix, they do not come in a lot of different colors, so I'll just have to create the colors combos I want. It doesn't show in the picture that the hen is snow white on the breast and underside.


----------



## robin416

Now it's the waiting to see how they feather out before knowing what you might get.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Now it's the waiting to see how they feather out before knowing what you might get.


At six weeks of age I will know if they will be what I'm hoping for. The uncertainty of this clutch is why she only has four chicks. When the results were so doubtful, I didn't let the hen brood her full clutch.


----------



## robin416

I had to reread what you said about her only having four chicks. I thought you were going towards eggs were missing or were DIS.


----------



## danathome

Sorry, it is pretty hard to understand. I meant that since I didn't know who the father is of the phoenix roosters, I only set a few of the eggs.


----------



## robin416

Just so we're clear, I can be a little dense sometimes. Probably because my brain is zooming over words without absorbing what they're really saying. Which was the case here. Get used to it because I'll do it again.


----------



## danathome

These are from one of my experiments in genetics. They are third generation counting the original pair as generation one. One fourth silkie and three fourths phoenix.










There's 18 in this batch. At 8 weeks old all 18 appear to be pullets. but that's improbable. Some of these chicks have crests, some have feathered feet, some have muffs and beards, and some have multiple silkie traits.

In generation 2, crests, muffs, beards, and feathered feet seemed dominant traits in that every chick had all those traits, but now in generation 3 the traits are incomplete dominant, with those same phoenix traits, showing up as smaller or absent in some of the offspring.


----------



## danathome

I wanted to put this picture in the above post, but my computer had other ideas.


----------



## robin416

They're adorable. I'm surprised that the Silkie traits are carrying so far forward.

I did notice the lack of black skin. When I had mixes the black skin was always in that first generation mix.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> They're adorable. I'm surprised that the Silkie traits are carrying so far forward.
> 
> I did notice the lack of black skin. When I had mixes the black skin was always in that first generation mix.


I forgot-SOME of the 3rd generation do have black skin. The white in the picture has black skin.


----------



## robin416

The pic is making the legs look more light grey than black. 

What were you trying to achieve? Silkie feathered Phoenix?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> The pic is making the legs look more light grey than black.
> 
> What were you trying to achieve? Silkie feathered Phoenix?


What I am hoping to accomplish is a long tailed bird with a crest and feathered feet; muff and beard would be nice, but now to decide how to proceed.

If I pair 3rd generation with pure silkie, that would strengthen the silkie traits, but weaken the long tail (right now the tails do not look like they are going to get long).

If I pair to pure phoenix, all the silkie traits will disappear or be very small in the case of the crest (this I know from prior experience-any crests would be a few tiny feathers sticking up).

Pair 3rd generation birds to each other? I'm not sure on what would result.

Possibly go with a different crested bird that has similar traits as silkies, but with a longer tail. D'Uccle would be perfect if they had a crest.


----------



## robin416

One way to find out, try it.

I'm thinking about this but it's hard since I'm not the best with genetics. I didn't realize that so many of the genetics in Silkies were strong dominant so it does sound like they aren't the best choice.


----------



## danathome

Since I have many birds in this 3rd generation, I don't need to limit myself to one type of pairing. Time to look at breeds that are crested and booted, and have a good tail unlike silkies... and available here. This is an excellent time to choose as the first poultry auction is coming up soon-first Saturday in March.


----------



## Poultry Judge

This is interesting Dan!


----------



## danathome

I wish, I wish... the pictures would turn out with this guy. Mr. Red is about perfect.


----------



## robin416

He's stunning!


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> Four new chicks. What records I have show that I remembered the hen's background incorrectly. She is 1/16th white crested Polish-1/2 Yokohama-7/16ths phoenix; an interesting mix!
> 
> View attachment 37536


Very nice!


----------



## Poultry Judge

Poultry Judge said:


> Very nice!


I just sold some of my Gold and Red Phoenix, I'm keeping the Silver ones for now because they have better tail conformation.


----------



## robin416

Looks like you're starting your number reduction now, PJ. 

Just leave Goliath out of it.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> I just sold some of my Gold and Red Phoenix, I'm keeping the Silver ones for now because they have better tail conformation.


Pictures, I'd like to see pictures.


----------



## danathome

SEE WHAT I MEAN. I can make the type go bye-bye, but that leaves a box asking for a valid message.


----------



## danathome

danathome said:


> *Tail conformation-I sold off most of my phoenix because of this. I have just 8 left and that's two too many. My beautiful white pullets with the long tails are getting close to laying age and I want to be sure the two reject cockerels are sold or locked away from the hens/pullets. I have just 6 that have nice tails held correctly for phoenix; three males and three females.*


----------



## robin416

To fix oops, Dan, click on the three dots in the upper right of your post. I think you can delete entirely. Unfortunately, I see more than you can so I don't know for sure what you can or can't do.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Definitely keep the white females. I already regret selling my colorful red and I sold two silver with decent tail conformation also. I will see if Melissa will get some pics. It's supposed to be warmer starting this week.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> To fix oops, Dan, click on the three dots in the upper right of your post. I think you can delete entirely. Unfortunately, I see more than you can so I don't know for sure what you can or can't do.


*I did not see the oops.*


----------



## danathome

*I can delete the type, but not the box.*


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> Definitely keep the white females. I already regret selling my colorful red and I sold two silver with decent tail conformation also. I will see if Melissa will get some pics. It's supposed to be warmer starting this week.


*Yes, it hurt to sell so many, but it will make what I have better in the long run. I will be watching for the pictures. Do you have any hens like mine with as long of tail??*


----------



## robin416

I'll let @Poultry Judge remove it. At least I think he can. I hate this new platform.


----------



## Overmountain1

Well I’m just gonna chime in and say that YES Dans Phoenix are stunning! I was lucky enough to get to meet a couple of the full grown, and they’re simply beautiful. I know you see the parts you’d like to adjust, but they really are stunning.


----------



## robin416

I've never gotten to see one in person. I've always liked the pics. You'd think someone would be showing them or having them for sale at swaps.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I've never gotten to see one in person. I've always liked the pics. You'd think someone would be showing them or having them for sale at swaps.





robin416 said:


> I've never gotten to see one in person. I've always liked the pics. You'd think someone would be showing them or having them for sale at swaps.


*I think it's because people think they are hard to raise. Their tails are hard to maintain so they keep looking nice.*


----------



## danathome

.
*Laid her first egg today! She is much nicer looking now. It's a spectacle to see these long tail white birds gliding across the green grass. It always reminds me of a garden wedding.*


----------



## robin416

I didn't realize the females also have the long tails. I can see a pair doing just that.

Talk about a lawn ornament!


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I didn't realize the females also have the long tails. I can see a pair doing just that.
> 
> Talk about a lawn ornament!


*No offense Robin-your memory is as lacking as mine. I've shown you pictures of my two long tail girls before. You had asked if I were sure they were pullets. Long tails on hens is not the norm and that's why I am so excited about these eggs and the chicks that hatch from them. I'd asked PJ about his phoenix and their tail length but so far he has not replied. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of his birds. Is PJ a he?*


----------



## robin416

Yes, PJ is a he.

Don't blame me. There is so much to try and keep track with you and your birds. Bird hatching, birds coming in, birds going out. It's constant.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Yes, PJ is a he.
> 
> Don't blame me. There is so much to try and keep track with you and your birds. Bird hatching, birds coming in, birds going out. It's constant.


*AAnndddd more serama hatching tonight-sorry.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Well, I think they’re beautiful too. We all know this. I can’t wait to see how long my girls end up- I’m fine with whatever they grow, they’re pretty already, but if they decide to keep growing I won’t be heartbroken either! Love how you described them too.


----------



## robin416

danathome said:


> *AAnndddd more serama hatching tonight-sorry.*


No you're not. You're enjoying this keeping everyone on edge that can't be there to keep you under control.


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Well, I think they’re beautiful too. We all know this. I can’t wait to see how long my girls end up- I’m fine with whatever they grow, they’re pretty already, but if they decide to keep growing I won’t be heartbroken either! Love how you described them too.


It's probably a darned good thing you don't live within a minutes drive from each other. This could get really bad.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *No offense Robin-your memory is as lacking as mine. I've shown you pictures of my two long tail girls before. You had asked if I were sure they were pullets. Long tails on hens is not the norm and that's why I am so excited about these eggs and the chicks that hatch from them. I'd asked PJ about his phoenix and their tail length but so far he has not replied. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of his birds. Is PJ a he?*


I'm sorry Dan, I got busy, my really nice Gold Phoenix sold as well as the better quality Silvers last week. Folks are trying to get some poultry shows going again this Spring and I got stuck advising in the local 4H Poultry program. I'm not good with pictures, I will ask the farm manager to try to get some.


----------



## Overmountain1

(Tell Melissa we said thanks! )


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Yes, PJ is a he.
> 
> Don't blame me. There is so much to try and keep track with you and your birds. Bird hatching, birds coming in, birds going out. It's constant.





robin416 said:


> *Sorry Robin, yesterday was not a good day and I should have stayed to myself.*


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Well, I think they’re beautiful too. We all know this. I can’t wait to see how long my girls end up- I’m fine with whatever they grow, they’re pretty already, but if they decide to keep growing I won’t be heartbroken either! Love how you described them too.


*Hens don't usually get very long tails and your crosses are even less likely to have the long tail, but, if I messed up and you have a cockerel, it will have a long tail.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Thanks Dan! I know having even about as much as they do is a little odd, I’m happy with however they do wind up; short or long, they’re incredibly sweet and pretty, a d I will always be grateful.


----------



## robin416

Nope. We all have bad days. I took no offense. If I had you would have known it in no uncertain terms.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Thanks Dan! I know having even about as much as they do is a little odd, I’m happy with however they do wind up; short or long, they’re incredibly sweet and pretty, a d I will always be grateful.


*Good Morning World!
*
_The pullets won't have short tails; probably a little longer than a normal hen._


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Nope. We all have bad days. I took no offense. If I had you would have known it in no uncertain terms.


*Good. I did offend myself. It is going to be a beautiful day. Guess what Robin-----THREE hens are hatching chicks today!*


----------



## danathome

*This is the long tail pullet who laid her first egg yesterday. I don't know if it shows but she is much better looking now; sleeker, with tighter feathering.









So tame and friendly; almost a nusance at times.*


----------



## robin416

She does look a lot neater in this pic. The other looked like a bird that was mid molt. 

Are Phoenix normally human friendly or did you ruin her?


----------



## danathome

*"...ruin her?" ????? They are easy to tame so I guess you could say they're human friendly.*


----------



## robin416

LOL


----------



## danathome

*This Rusty. His tail is still growing but measures 33 inches today. My pride and joy, I'm getting impatient for chicks. One longtail hen (the mother to my longtail pullets) has 5 eggs in her nest; for whatever reason she has not been laying as well as she did last summer. The longtail pullets are less productive producing an egg every once in the while. My guess is that it is the weather. When the weather was warm one pullet produced four eggs in four days. Unfortunately all four were clear when put in the incubator.*


----------



## robin416

Yep, I can see why he's so special. The tail is amazing. 

Something to think about on your long tail girl. Breeding might be more difficult because of her tail.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Yep, I can see why he's so special. The tail is amazing.
> 
> Something to think about on your long tail girl.* Breeding might be more difficult because of her tail.
> *



*Possibly.*

*My newest project.









*


----------



## robin416

What an absolutely adorable pic. Kimmi caught them at just the right moment.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> What an absolutely adorable pic. Kimmi caught them at just the right moment.


*She certainly did. Did you recognize what they are? Squabs. While my pigeons are pretty to look at, they are nothing special so I'm hand feeding these two in the hopes that super tame white doves (pigeons) will sell. Pigeons are doves, but for many people the word, "pigeon", is a turn-off*
*while the word, "dove", is just the opposite. And if they don't sell, it will be fun to have them flying around the turkey shed.*


----------



## robin416

I had no clue what they were. I forgot you also have pigeons. 

When they've been around humans a lot aren't they pretty tame normally?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I had no clue what they were. I forgot you also have pigeons.
> 
> When they've been around humans a lot aren't they pretty tame normally?


*Not pet tame. I've hand fed squabs before and the results are delightful; way different than "tame" pigeons that tolerate people.*


----------



## robin416

Well, this could be really interesting. Do they actually seem to enjoy their humans?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Well, this could be really interesting. Do they actually seem to enjoy their humans?


*Yes, very much so. I wanted to raise two together so it wouldn't grow up as a feathered human and still be as tame as possible. If you have ever been around a hand fed cockatiel, it would be comparable except tiels are more intelligent.*


----------



## robin416

Maryellen would know exactly what you're talking about with the hand rearing. 

I thought later it would be like ducks and geese how they can imprint on a human.


----------



## danathome

*For many years I had tiels and hand fed hundreds of babies. I consider hand fed cockatiels to be the number one pet bird; even over conures and other parrot species. Their only fault is the amount of dander their bodies generate. In our previous home in WI I had a heated bird room.*
*I don't have that here or I'd probably have cockatiels. We still have the breeding cages and everything else required so maybe some day.
*
*Squabs will imprint too, as will cockatiels, but these babies are too old to imprint and there's two of them.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Very cool Dan! I had no idea about doves being that way. I knew they would be friendly in a general sense but not that much. Adorable picture too! Love it. 

I can attest to Rusty’s majesty! He is beautiful, and I giggled when he tried to snuggle up to the turkey and she wasn’t having it and he quickly ran away again.  Idk why, it just amused me how he quickly ducked his head like ‘OK OK!! Sorry! I won’t touch you anymore!’ While she just ruffled a few feathers and went back to roosting. Chicken politics.....


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> *Possibly.
> 
> My newest project.
> 
> 
> View attachment 40449
> *


Nice pic!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Very cool Dan! I had no idea about doves being that way. I knew they would be friendly in a general sense but not that much. Adorable picture too! Love it.
> 
> I can attest to Rusty’s majesty! He is beautiful, and I giggled when he tried to snuggle up to the turkey and she wasn’t having it and he quickly ran away again.  Idk why, it just amused me how he quickly ducked his head like ‘OK OK!! Sorry! I won’t touch you anymore!’ While she just ruffled a few feathers and went back to roosting. Chicken politics.....


*The turkeys are only friendly with Kimmi and me; everyone else is just barely tolerated. Actually there is one person the turkeys attacked and drove from the yard. Turkeys, like dogs, seem to be good judges of character. I'm laughing, it was hysterical to see the turkeys attacking and driving the woman from the yard. It was even funnier when all the dogs joined forces with the turkeys. The woman cursed and swore all the way off my land. I sure wish I had a video of that.*


----------



## Overmountain1

I’ve heard that about turkeys! I was told they make a good sort of barnyard guard dog, at least in some instances. 
I bet that was a sight to see! I sure am glad they tolerated us stepping in there with you too- that wouldn’t have been fun.... lol!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> I’ve heard that about turkeys! I was told they make a good sort of barnyard guard dog, at least in some instances.
> I bet that was a sight to see! I sure am glad they tolerated us stepping in there with you too- that wouldn’t have been fun.... lol!


*Geese are better guards, but just too messy for me. You were in no danger of being attacked by turkeys or dogs as long as you were with me or Kimmi. Many people come here to see the birds or dogs. Only Beastie Bonnie arose the animal's wrath. If Kimmi hasn't told you of Beastie Bonnie ask her; not a nice person at all.*


----------



## Overmountain1

That’s a perfect name for that woman- and yeah, if that’s who they did it to then good riddance! Even more amusing now....


----------



## danathome

*I've incubated some of the eggs from a longtail pullet and the mother. Mother's eggs are developing, but the daughter's eggs are not. I certainly hope this is not a permanent condition.*


----------



## robin416

It makes me wonder if the tail is the problem. It can be a problem for really fuzzy bottomed birds like Silkies.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> It makes me wonder if the tail is the problem. It can be a problem for really fuzzy bottomed birds like Silkies.


*It does not appear to get in the way of mating. Cochin have the fuzzy bottom too that needs clipping to insure fertilization. I will have to catch the pullets tonight and see if there's debris stuck be the vent. That's a common problem with short leg serama.*


----------



## robin416

She wouldn't be the first one to lay unfertilized eggs. It's just right from the get go like this. 

Whatever happened with the hen you thought was internally laying?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> She wouldn't be the first one to lay unfertilized eggs. It's just right from the get go like this.
> 
> Whatever happened with the hen you thought was internally laying?


*Her and Pablo are still caring for the five chicks she hatched. They are big enough, now, to be on their own and will soon be sold. And then I give her a nestbox-boombox box-and hope all goes normally.*


----------



## robin416

So, a new wait begins to see what she does.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> So, a new wait begins to see what she does.


*Yes, always waiting. The mystery of the sterile phoenix has been solved; dried debris near her vent. I'll be checking everyone for dirty butts. Not diarrhea, just dried droppings. Thankfully I will be getting new glasses next week and the world will look new again.*


----------



## robin416

I hope that's the fix. I'm looking forward to see how her peeps develop. That means you can't sell them before they've grown into their bodies.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> I hope that's the fix. I'm looking forward to see how her peeps develop. That means you can't sell them before they've grown into their bodies.


*I plan on keeping one setting for myself. One of the pullets has started clucking-the first sign of impending broodiness. Since her eggs are infertile she'll be incubating call duck eggs this time.*


----------



## robin416

Do Phoenix go broody? 

Good, I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Do Phoenix go broody?
> 
> Good, I'm looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


*Yes, Phoenix go broody almost as fast as serama. They make excellent parents. Mother longtail is brooding seven of her own eggs and had three of her daughter's that were clear.*


----------



## Overmountain1

Awwww yay! 

I think today is the day we integrate our Phoenix girls with the Wyandotte’s AND introduce little Sammy Serama to the Wyandotte’s too. They have latched right into him- all those ladies! They’ve free ranged together a lot, the girls that is, but Sammy will be the wild card. He hasn’t been out of his crate with the girls yet. I have the distinct impression he will stick right with them no issues. They bed down beside the crate on their side of the pen right up as close as they can get. They like him. I’m glad. Me too.  

And, the Phoenix crosses we have all make the most incredible noises! Lol- none of the others made a lot of those noises, and we call them Star Wars chickens as a result. ‘Pew-pew!’ 

Oh I’m done now.


----------



## robin416

You only think today is the big day? I'm looking forward to how this goes. Bet there's a bunch of activity going on when they all come together.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh yes. Gonna be quite dramatic I have a feeling. The girls are used to one another, and the pullets have been roosting right beside him and also run to him when they get scared now. Which is good. 

Sammy is gonna still be on high alert cause he’s Sammy, and he was loose, and perhaps not cared for as he should’ve been previously, and is shy. We shall see! I also didn’t plan on waking at 4am feeling like poo. Again.... so frustrating. But I’m good now. I think.


----------



## danathome

*Glad to see that all is working out well.*


----------



## robin416

Not a fun way to start the day. At least you have something to look forward to even if you feel like crap.


----------



## danathome

When I first saw this chick, this morning, I was surprised at a silkie chick hatching. The reasoning took over-While he looks silkie at a glance, he has pink skin and four toes. The chick is the product of two 3/4 phoenix 1/4 silkie parents.

This chick will quite likely have a large crest and heavily feathered feet, but it will take time to see if it has silkied feathers and the long tail of the phoenix.










I'm hoping for smooth feathers, long tail, large crest, nice feathered feet, and for a cockerel. Silkied feathering and long tails probably would not go well.


----------



## robin416

Until I saw those feet I thought the same thing, Silkie chick. That's wild how much like a Silkie it looks. Can't wait to see the fully feathered pics.


----------



## danathome

There's two sisters (and sisters to OMs from me) that are hatching today. I would be nice if there's more chicks like the chick pictured. The baby looks strong and healthy. It is in the house brooder where it will have a much better chance to thrive. It will be very interesting to watch it grow and develop; it certainly is a keeper.


----------



## robin416

More experimenting going on on Dan's homeplace again.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> More experimenting going on on Dan's homeplace again.


Not as much as usual. Some of the other chicks have feathered feet and/or a small crest, but none like Silky; I guess that's what the bird's name will be. There's still a few eggs to go...

Did you know that the normal time for quail to lay is late afternoon/evening? I never paid this close of attention to the previous quail I had. I've also learned that if the quail hens are disturbed anywhere close to lay time, they desert any nest started and begin a new one. While mine are calm for quail they still are disturbed easily.


----------



## robin416

What I know about quail could have been written on the head of a pin. Now I know more because of the insight you've provided.


----------



## danathome

The Phoenix hatch is complete. No others look like Silky.


----------



## robin416

I'm surprised. Are they out of the same parents?


----------



## danathome

I am not sure. I think two hens that would have similar genetics. I wish I could remember to write things down. At the time I didn't give it a thought as I never had problems not remembering things. Now I can't remember that I can't remember!


----------



## robin416

LOL Sadly that applies to a few of us grownups.


----------



## danathome

The brain is working better today. Silky has 8 siblings; seven hatched last week under grandma and the 8th hatched at the same time as Silky. The hen hatched only two of six eggs. While most show their silkie heritage, none as much as Silky.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh Silky is a pretty one Dan! I hadn’t even considered what a long AND silkied tail would be like- oh my! Lol 

Sooo- poor Darma. I had the heat lamp a bit too close after her bath the other day- or it shifted, I don’t know but the result is the same….. y’all… this chicken. We named her Darma bc of the drama and it’s ALWAYS something with her. Anyway- this is what a long Phoenix tail vs heat lamp bulb results in….


----------



## danathome

We will have to wait and see if Silky has silkied feathers; just as likely to be smooth feathered.

Yikes! Darma looks a bit pathetic. Long tails have their problems...


----------



## robin416

Overmountain1 said:


> Oh Silky is a pretty one Dan! I hadn’t even considered what a long AND silkied tail would be like- oh my! Lol
> 
> Sooo- poor Darma. I had the heat lamp a bit too close after her bath the other day- or it shifted, I don’t know but the result is the same….. y’all… this chicken. We named her Darma bc of the drama and it’s ALWAYS something with her. Anyway- this is what a long Phoenix tail vs heat lamp bulb results in….


Girl, use a blow dryer. The birds actually like being blow dried. And it's a heck of a lot safer.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh I did. She was most of the way done, but she’s not feeling good anyway, and so- well yep. That happened and lesson learned of course- watch the dang tail! Any other chicken really wouldn’t have gotten near it, she stuck her tail out and I didn’t consider it, and I still think it shifted a bit too. 
Can’t take it back- but yes typically they get blow dried almost completely; Darma was damp underneath with a mite treatment that needed to sit on her to work best.


----------



## Overmountain1

You know this leads me to something that I also learned the hard way- but should’ve known better. 

Also tangent alert, sort of. I think that we all try to hide when we make mistakes, especially if something goes really wrong and a bird is harmed. And I think this doesn’t help the rest of us learn maybe as much as we could from one another. Like the tail here- I could’ve easily never mentioned that! Just as an example. So with that said; 

Darma needed the mite treatment bc she has gotten totally eaten up with them and I did not catch it soon enough. She had been a little ill, as you all knew already and was being treated for that. But what I did not consider was the not dust bathing and the less grooming part. I was watching her butt for poo but not closely enough, and she was hiding her feet underneath her. It was totally my fault for not checking her more closely sooner and/or gotten her treatment. 
Now she is miserable and I am guilty, but I want someone else to learn from my mistake so here it is- Darma is overrun with some mites (although being treated now of course.) Poor baby. I keep trying with her and I keep missing! This is also why I know I’m ok rehoming these babies, bc I was too busy to catch this going on with her. 

Ok. Now everyone knows. I’m not ACTUALLY perfect.


----------



## robin416

And none of us are. I had the same things happen to me. We get overloaded and overlook the obvious. 

My old first Silkie rooster had this thing with scaly leg mites as he got closer and closer to ten years old. Treating a Silkie for leg mites doesn't work the same as clean shanked birds, it take Ivermectin. Anyway, as the old fart got older he was also more prone to other mites. But again, get busy with all the rest and we get to feel guilty for missing the obvious.


----------



## danathome

Perfect enough. We've all been there and done that. Any bird should be checked for lice and mites when they are ill. I was reminded of that last month when I had the same experience as you.


----------



## Overmountain1

Thanks you guys. She started out ok in that department at first I know, bc her initial assessment/ and even the second issue when she started having respiratory problems (which are better now, thank you) she was still ok then I know. But- that was over a week between the upper respiratory and finding the mites. I didn’t check her close enough in between and while I’m sure there were signs I missed, too, bc I was focused on her other problems, I simply didn’t catch them. So, yep. Now we knock out one problem to find another. 
I had to put some Vaseline around her vent bc it had scabbed up and she was yelling about just pooping. She stopped when I did that so it must have helped, but it was obvious why it hurt. Would’ve hurt me too! The poor thing. Truly. If I can take pics of the bad stuff today I will. Guilty or not- is what it is. And again, maybe someone can learn from my mistake.


----------



## robin416

And something to pack away for later use, when one is compromised healthwise, that's when mites and cocci will take advantage.


----------



## danathome

I kept three sisters and a male cousin of your hen. One sister died last month with reproductive issues. The cuz is kind of a disappointment in that his tail and saddle feathers did not get real long; as I had hoped. I'm trying to teach myself how to use the camera function on my cell phone. When, and if, that ever happens, I'll start posting pictures aplenty.


----------



## Overmountain1

You can do it! 
The ladies you gave us we sure do enjoy- their antics as well as their individual beauties, Dan. Bummer on the cuz there- perhaps he has some hidden genetics that could be useful? 

And Robin- you’re exactly right. I knew of and considered the cocci and the like, but the mites slipped my brain. Poor girl. She’s doing ok, I’m going to try to give her a flea bath today, I think that’s the best course for the moment with how she’s got it all going on. 

Have a good day guys!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> *You can do it!*
> The ladies you gave us we sure do enjoy- their antics as well as their individual beauties, Dan. Bummer on the cuz there- perhaps he has some hidden genetics that could be useful?
> 
> 
> Have a good day guys!


Kimmi is home today; so maybe. When it comes to my taking pictures, Murphy's Law works overtime.


----------



## danathome

OM-the red rooster is a brother to your cross hens; 3/4ths Phoenix, 1/4th Silkie.
The white crested hen is a sister.



















I wish it were a close-up, but he would not cooperate.


----------



## danathome

This is the only pure Phoenix cockerel I kept from chick on from last year. I am quite proud of this bird; elegant in appearance-a beauty!


----------



## danathome

Close up of cross rooster.











He's the father to Silky, who looks to have silkied feathers-but not yet positive.


----------



## robin416

Good reason to be proud of the Phoenix, he is stunning looking.

I didn't see all that detail from the other pic. He's got quite a bit going on that you don't expect.


----------



## danathome

He is beautiful. In a way I understand why Phoenix are not popular. They retain their beauty only in huge uncrowded pens or free range. I've been wanting to set the whites up in a breeding situation, but I don't because the beauty will be destroyed into a tangled mess. I wish roosters could share a pen, then I'd put the extra roos together and leave the breeders free. As it is, I'd have to set up three pens just for the roosters. Maye when it's cooler and I feel better.

I wonder how PJ keeps his phoenix.


----------



## robin416

Have we ever seen pics of his Phoenix?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> Have we ever seen pics of his Phoenix?


Yes, a few.


----------



## robin416

OK, don't tell him I didn't remember. I don't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> OK, don't tell him I didn't remember. I don't want to hurt his feelings.


OK. These posts are now invisible to PJ.


----------



## robin416

Good work.


----------



## Overmountain1

Very stealthy-like, you two. Good work.  

Dan- I can definitely see the resemblance between the white hen you have and the one of mine! Nearly identical. They’re all a hoot, and very pretty. I need to get a good picture of Susie, I think she is the prettiest of those 3 now. I can see why keeping the boys would be challenging, to say the least… Susie is in the front in the first pic. Heidi is in the front in the second. But you can see how similar the two white hens are I think.


----------



## danathome

Yes, our white hens are the same. Does yours have feathered legs and feet?


----------



## Overmountain1

No, she does not. Just 4 toes too. Only one has the feathered legs- the girl who is recovering. (I think she is- her appetite has improved a bit. It’s a start!)


----------



## danathome

I had kept those with feathered feet and a crest in the hopes of combining the best silkie traits with the long tail of the phoenix. My white hen does have the feathered legs. I'm glad to hear the sick bird is improving.


----------



## danathome

One hope dashed. Most obviously a silkied bird! Sure is a cutie


----------



## robin416

Not following you, Dan.


----------



## danathome

The wing feathers coming in are those of a silkie, not smooth feathered. Picture looses some of the detail.


----------



## robin416

I would wait until the third molt before making any decisions on final feathering. They change a lot during that time.


----------



## danathome

I have seen lots of changes, true, but not a change of feather type. A silkied is fine and will make for a good cross back to phoenix. I rather suppose he/she will look much like your avatar without the dark on the face. A definite oddity in that it is 3/4ths phoenix (both parents are 3/4ths phoenix). It will take patience to wait and see what the tail will be like.


----------



## danathome

OM-this is another sister. She's not as pretty as the white, but is a better candidate to cross back to phoenix because she has longer tail that is not carried as high. Phoenix carry their tails horizontal and down like a pheasant. If you look close she has chicks. Quite likely they will have the low, and long tail of the phoenix.


----------



## Overmountain1

She really is a looker with that white tail and brown body though! Very pretty I think. The one crested brown I have (Heidi) has a beautiful tail and carriage, I think she is the prettiest for overall shape in mine. 
Susie will carry hers low 90% of them time but occasionally it still flips up there a bit when she’s excited. (Non crested, non feathered leg brown I mean.) I don’t care I think they’re all 4 beautiful.  

here’s Miss Darma today. Still not well but she’s holding her own now. I think. It always scares me that it’s just that rally that they do sometimes but maybe not. Shouldn’t be anyway. Another bath in order tomorrow. Will see. She has been slightly more interactive today too. Fingers crossed for her to pull thru this finally!


----------



## robin416

Is Darma the one with the mites?


----------



## Overmountain1

She is. Or was or will be a was. Not sure where she stands; ivermectin treatment night before last.


----------



## robin416

It's going to take a bit for her to rebuild. My other concern is that being depleted she also became a target for a secondary infection. Does she stay puffed up like that?


----------



## danathome

Why are people so against using broad spectrum antibiotics with birds where the illness is questionable? Very often the med does help and I've never lost a bird due to the meds use. I do agree that meds need to be used only when necessary, but when a bird is sick and the reason is unknown... Something to consider Sarah.

What treatment are you using?


----------



## robin416

For the very reason you mentioned, using them inappropriately. Without having a full understanding of the illness/injury throwing drugs at them is not the right thing to do. Most people don't understand that using the wrong antibiotic does nothing to fix the problem. Most refuse to understand antibiotics will not kill viruses. 

If they don't know what they're doing they need to ask those that do know first. It's one of those things that really rankles me because doing the wrong thing only hurts the animal.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> For the very reason you mentioned, using them inappropriately. Without having a full understanding of the illness/injury throwing drugs at them is not the right thing to do. Most people don't understand that using the wrong antibiotic does nothing to fix the problem. Most refuse to understand antibiotics will not kill viruses.
> 
> If they don't know what they're doing they need to ask those that do know first. It's one of those things that really rankles me because doing the wrong thing only hurts the animal.


What you're saying is true enough; antibiotics is not a cure-all. They are useful and I use them. I have saved many birds with the usage. The use of anitbiotics, following directions, won't make the situation worse.


----------



## robin416

But it does. Resistance is why they pulled our easy availability to drugs for our birds. People were overusing and mis-using them to a point it couldn't be ignored any longer. 

There is also the whole using the wrong antibiotic for the problem. Again resistance but also upset to the bird's body. 

I'm not saying you used them wrong but far to many did. I never ever went straight to drugs until I had a good picture of what I was dealing with. More often than not drugs were never needed or antibiotics were never needed.


----------



## Overmountain1

Well, regardless, prior to mites she did have a round of amoxicillin. It helped her clear out her respiratory distress, and then now the mites which as I say, I know that part is on me. 
She is also molting. So I know she truly needs more nutrition as opposed to the less she’s been taking in. So I believe it’s a bit of deficiency as much as anything for her puffed up ness. When she’s in sunshine she’s ok; but it’s also why we had the heat lamp around after her bath, bc she got chilled easily- and while summer and mostly dry front blow dryer I didn’t want her getting too cold still and she was pleased. So pleased she snuggled right up in front of it and lost that bit of tail lol. So anyway. 
She has been a continuous mystery lately lol. Not really- I do know mostly what is going on with her but it’s been reactionary so far as opposed to preventive. Lessons learned.


----------



## danathome

Poor thing; multiple issues when one issue is bad enough for a bird to get through.

Tick-Tock has become mean to humans. No more picking him up; he attacks me every chance he gets. I've banned Kimmi from getting anywhere near him as she bruises and cuts easily. A cut from those spurs would take forever to heal on her. I am not sure what to do with him.


----------



## Overmountain1

Oh no. Dang it man. 

Perhaps there is someone who total free ranges who might could take him, but aside from that I would say it’s either penned or culled. That’s unfortunate. I’m so sorry it went that direction with either boy- i know it isn’t easy for you to have to do that kind of thing. None of us, of course, but you especially as much as you love your birds. I support whatever decision has to be made- Kimmi is a priority of course.


----------



## Overmountain1

Also- better Darma news- we slathered her legs and feet last night to be sure everything gets good and gone and dead and to soften up the crusty parts- they’re practically falling off and she’s about to get a soak/bath now. So fingers crossed this part is going better now…


----------



## robin416

That's great Darma news. I hope she keeps making advancements. What would life be like without the drama queen being around?


----------



## danathome

That's great about Darma; may she continue to get better.

I'll try to work with Tick and we'll see how it goes. I do have doubts of any success.


----------



## danathome

This is the latest picture of Silky, the 3/4 phoenix who looks a lot like a silkie.


----------



## robin416

Can tell in that pic it's teeny. Now to see it when it's a big bird. Well, maybe a bigger bird.


----------



## danathome

Pictures are so deceiving. Silky is actually bigger than the other chicks its age.


----------



## robin416

unh uh. It sure doesn't look like it. I'm still looking forward to it in it's big bird suit.


----------



## danathome

All my birds are small bantams so it doesn't take much to be a little larger than its siblings. I am looking forward to that too, especially the tail-will it be a silkie tail or phoenix? Either way, it will be a neat little bird.


----------



## robin416

They change so much from hatch to big bird there's no telling what it will look like.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> This is the latest picture of Silky, the 3/4 phoenix who looks a lot like a silkie.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41977


Wow, sure does look like a silkie.
Looks like the silkies my sister used to own.


----------



## Overmountain1

danathome said:


> All my birds are small bantams so it doesn't take much to be a little larger than its siblings. I am looking forward to that too, especially the tail-will it be a silkie tail or phoenix? Either way, it will be a neat little bird.


I bet! You’ve hatched out enough to have an idea of some of the traits it will have, but it’s always fun to see the actual feathers and how they turn out too. Really cute!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> I bet! You’ve hatched out *enough to have an idea *of some of the traits it will have, but it’s always fun to see the actual feathers and how they turn out too. Really cute!


*No, not really. I started with Phoenix in 2019, so I don't know what results will occur in the pure or crossed birds. I started with the best Phoenix I could find and they are/were beautiful. The problem is that many people just let their birds breed with no selectiveness at all, so while my birds are beautiful they do not breed true in all aspects. The biggest problem I'm having is that most of the phoenix chicks that I have hatched don't have the correct tail; one that is long and is horizontal or hangs down. This year I have just one good chick, so far-pictured below. Last year ended with four really good birds being produced. I'm hoping to do better this Fall.*










*The hen, below, is one of the pullets/hens that have a longer tail than usual. I'm hoping she will have some chicks as good as she is.*


----------



## Animals45

Really nice birds Dan! What are y'all's plans for tomorrow? I should be awake by 7:00 AM to go to my church then come home and take care of the animals! Lots of work ahead of me.😂😓 ha!

Goodnight everybody!🌙


----------



## robin416

Good morning, Animals and Dan. I got to sleep in until 5:30. Maisey decided I needed that half hour extra.


----------



## danathome

Animals45 said:


> Really nice birds Dan! What are y'all's plans for tomorrow? I should be awake by 7:00 AM to go to my church then come home and take care of the animals! Lots of work ahead of me.😂😓 ha!
> 
> Goodnight everybody!🌙





robin416 said:


> Good morning, Animals and Dan. I got to sleep in until 5:30. Maisey decided I needed that half hour extra.


Good Morning world! Today is the day I get to clean the turkey shed again-yeeaaahhhh! The dogs let me sleep in until 5:30 too; lucky us. It was nice to wake up and see a flock with no birds gone. The worst was the cat killed a pure phoenix that showed a great deal of promise-oh well.

A great day to all of us!!


----------



## robin416

The only thing I'll do outside today is waterers. Just standing there is causing sweat even this early in the morning.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> The only thing I'll do outside today is waterers. Just standing there is causing sweat even this early in the morning.


Probably not as bad as there, but still uncomfortable outside, but the shed won't clean itself-mostly just wet from the latest storm. We sure are being hit with a lot of stormy weather this year. The winds blow the rain into everything.

Lady Empress or Royal Empress trees.










From Google images.


----------



## robin416

Weather has been anything but kind to us this year. I read a warning that tropical storms might end up being a thing again like two years ago. 

Beautiful trees.


----------



## Animals45

robin416 said:


> Good morning, Animals and Dan. I got to sleep in until 5:30. Maisey decided I needed that half hour extra.


Haha! My parents decided not to go to church since their is some kind of sickness going around the house, not sure what it is just yet.. Possibly Covid.. I don't have it just my bro..


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> Probably not as bad as there, but still uncomfortable outside, but the shed won't clean itself-mostly just wet from the latest storm. We sure are being hit with a lot of stormy weather this year. The winds blow the rain into everything.
> 
> Lady Empress or Royal Empress trees.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42091


Did you take that beautiful picture!?


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> Good Morning world! Today is the day I get to clean the turkey shed again-yeeaaahhhh! The dogs let me sleep in until 5:30 too; lucky us. It was nice to wake up and see a flock with no birds gone. The worst was the cat killed a pure phoenix that showed a great deal of promise-oh well.
> 
> A great day to all of us!!


Wow, What a day! Haven't you told your neighbor what has been going on around your yard with that stupid cat?


----------



## danathome

I didn't take the picture.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> I didn't take the picture.


Sorry I thought you took it. Where did you get it from?


----------



## danathome

From google images. _I wanted Robin to see what was being sent._ I usually label the pictures on where... I forgot, but it is now.


----------



## danathome

Silky-not much chance her tail will be very long, but an interesting bird nonetheless. In the spring I'll pair her with a full Phoenix and see what results.










This little cockerel is under observation. He has not been doing well since the last big rain storm and flooding. He has improved and today I'll use warm water and clean him up. Like Silky, this one is 3/4ths Phoenix, from two parents that are 3/4ths Phoenix.










It's rather neat how colors can combine to form something new. The mother is the same color from a red rooster and a white hen.


----------



## robin416

It's so unusual to see them not feeling well when they get to his age. I hope he snaps out of it, his coloring is interesting. 

I wonder if Silkie is now Dom white. You could put her with a black bird and just maybe get some paint phoenix/silkies out it.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> It's so unusual to see them not feeling well when they get to his age. *I hope he snaps out of it*, his coloring is interesting.
> For the most part he has snapped out of it; just needed a dry, WARM place with lots of nutritious food. I wasn't to conerned as his body weight was good and there were no symptoms of illness other than a general ruffled look. Today, he looks fine, but I'll keep him indoors for a few more days.
> 
> I wonder if Silkie is now *Dom white*. You could put her with a black bird and just maybe get some paint phoenix/silkies out it.


Dominant white?? I have been trying to find black Phoenix hatching eggs. So far I've found just one place and the birds are not worth having. Phoenix don't come in many colors. If I want color I have to crossbreed. The problem there is to find another breed that carries the tail low. I don't know of any breed like that other than Phoenix. To use a breed that has a vertical tail means several generations before the tail looks Phoenix. I am considering using a golden d in a cross, but their tail is absolutely vertical. However, ds do have the feathered feet and muff like a silkie that is something I'd like to incorporate into my Phoenix crosses.


----------



## robin416

Can you see yourself with black and white spotted Phoenix? 

Happy to hear the little guy has made a come back.


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> *Can you see yourself with black and white spotted Phoenix?*
> 
> Happy to hear the little guy has made a come back.


Yes. I was outside just now and saw a duck head peering down from the rooftop nest; a mallard. Definitely weird. Mallards don't nest this time of year, but then I suspected my mallards were crossbreeds. Now I know they are. Mallards lay green eggs, not white. The eggs are small for a mallard too, but they are her first eggs. I don't have a mallard drake so it will be interesting to see if the father is a call drake or a muscovy drake. Probably the call drake as mallard and call are the same specie.


----------



## robin416

OK, I saw a Silver Phoenix today. So black and white Phoenix does exist, just not with spots.

Are you disappointed it wasn't the other girl or does this give you something to wonder about until it's hatched?


----------



## danathome

robin416 said:


> OK, I saw a Silver Phoenix today. So black and white Phoenix does exist, just not with spots.
> 
> Are you disappointed it wasn't the other girl or does this give you something to wonder about until it's hatched?


The two blue girls will nest soon enough. Just surprised a mallard, even a cross, would go to nest in the fall. I had mallards for many years and they never nested after July. I will be quite pleased if the call drake is the father as I've had a number of people wanting flying mallards; the cross would certainly be that. It's fun to watch the calls in flight; just so they don't fly too far.


----------



## danathome

Silky and Silly, 3/4ths Phoenix but... I really like these two!


----------



## Overmountain1

Awww they are going to be pretty I bet! I can’t wait to see how they finish feathering out!

Also, we were just talking about this yesterday- our Phoenix crosses are some of the easiest chickens to take care of. They’re a bit flighty when they’re running around sometimes but really they’re very easy to care for and keep. Just wanted to throw that out there!


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> Awww they are going to be pretty I bet! I can’t wait to see how they finish feathering out!
> 
> Also, we were just talking about this yesterday- our Phoenix crosses are some of the easiest chickens to take care of. They’re a bit flighty when they’re running around sometimes but really they’re very easy to care for and keep. Just wanted to throw that out there!


With the horrid weather, cats, dogs, and snakes I'm keeping Silky and Silly in the house; at least until Silly starts crowing-Phoenix, unlike serama, crow very loud. Phoenix and Silkie are both easily tamed breeds, so the crosses should be easy to care for in that their heritage should make them that way. I do notice the pure Phoenix are easier to handle than the crosses.


----------



## Poultry Judge

danathome said:


> With the horrid weather, cats, dogs, and snakes I'm keeping Silky and Silly in the house; at least until Silly starts crowing-Phoenix, unlike serama, crow very loud. Phoenix and Silkie are both easily tamed breeds, so the crosses should be easy to care for in that their heritage should make them that way. I do notice the pure Phoenix are easier to handle than the crosses.


Phoenix do indeed crow loudly, especially outside my bedroom window.


----------



## danathome

Poultry Judge said:


> Phoenix do indeed crow loudly, especially outside my bedroom window.


Great granpa something or other silkie had a big mouth too so I'd assume that Silly will be louddddddddddd.


----------



## danathome

These five hatched today. I had hoped for pure phoenix from the eggs I gave the hen to brood from a shared nest, but we don't always get what we want.

Obvious crosses with their feathered legs/feet. Maybe I'll get another silkied chick! Some may be pure-time will tell.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> These five hatched today. I had hoped for pure phoenix from the eggs I gave the hen to brood from a shared nest, but we don't always get what we want.
> 
> Obvious crosses with their feathered legs/feet. Maybe I'll get another silkied chick! Some may be pure-time will tell.
> 
> View attachment 42720
> 
> 
> View attachment 42721


Wow, they're all so nice looking for just being hatched! Beautiful!


----------



## danathome

Animals45 said:


> Wow, they're all so nice looking for just being hatched! Beautiful!


The hen did well by hatching all five eggs she was given and the chicks are all robust and healthy. Very cool in the 50s so mom and chicks will stay indoors for awhile.


----------



## danathome

This hen did very well. She now has 12 chicks to raise; some are pure phoenix, some are cross phoenix, and 1 is a serama.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> This hen did very well. She now has 12 chicks to raise; some are pure phoenix, some are cross phoenix, and 1 is a serama.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42767


Gorgeous! Hopefully when my bantams are older they will go broody and I can hatch some eggs, we'll see though!


----------



## lovely_chooks

Does your chickens live in your house?


----------



## danathome

Animals45 said:


> Gorgeous! Hopefully when my bantams are older they will go broody and I can hatch some eggs, we'll see though!


Each of the three breeds you had told me you decided on are broody type breeds.
You will likely be hollering, "STOP THAT".


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> Each of the three breeds you had told me you decided on are broody type breeds.
> You will likely be hollering, "STOP THAT".


Oh really? Maybe it might be too much.😂


----------



## danathome

Animals45 said:


> Oh really? Maybe it might be too much.😂


That depends on you and how good you are at chicken math.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> That depends on you and how good you are at chicken math.


I guess so.


----------



## danathome

This hen is coming out of molt. Where her tail was long before it's longer now and getting longer. When I examined her closely the tail feathers were still blood feathers showing they are still growing.










It does not show in the picture; her saddle feathers are also longer.


----------



## Animals45

danathome said:


> This hen is coming out of molt. Where her tail was long before it's longer now and getting longer. When I examined her closely the tail feathers were still blood feathers showing they are still growing.
> 
> 
> View attachment 42791
> 
> It does not show in the picture; her saddle feathers are also longer.


Wow, she is beautiful! Love the long tail!


----------



## danathome

Animals45 said:


> Wow, she is beautiful! Love the long tail!


And getting longer; she, and her sister, are unusual as phoenix hens don't often have such a tail.


----------



## Overmountain1

She’s a beauty Dan! You know I’ll keep you posted on how these continue doing. They aren’t molting this fall, of course. It’ll be interesting to see if the already long tailed ones I have also get longer. 

Love the nest in a pot.


----------



## danathome

Overmountain1 said:


> She’s a beauty Dan! You know I’ll keep you posted on how these continue doing. They aren’t molting this fall, of course. It’ll be interesting to see if the already long tailed ones I have also get longer.
> 
> Love the nest in a pot.


Mine are sisters to yours. They too, did not molt, but their tails are likely done growing. You can check this by looking at the tail feather's base to determine if the feathers are blood feathers. Once the feather matures and stops growing the blood is no longer present in the feather shaft. I haven't checked mine-just assume. Phoenix can be either annual or bi-annual molters. My older phoenix are annnual so... But I suppose that doesn't mean their kids molt the same way depending on the genes they possess.


----------



## Dalton Hoffman

Hi! New to this thread and just thought I'd message to revive it. I acquired a flock of (a start) red pyle phoenix bantams from Aubry Webb line. I've done some serious culls recently and I think it's making some progress. The cockerels and cocks are starting to color out perfectly but the type just isn't there. Many are looking like ohiki and old english game, with that tall tail set. Unfortunately they don't have the tail length nor the saddle length just yet. In the next few years I plan on creating two additional different lines, with the addition of this line. Using exhibition leghorn bantams, modern game bantams, and maybe something else with the long tail gene. I'll post some updates with pictures as this experiment begins.


----------



## robin416

Welcome to the forum. 

You don't have to wait until you get the other lines started to post pics. We love pics.


----------



## Poultry Judge

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Overmountain1

Hiiiii guys!! 

Dan, here is the offspring of one of the phoenix bantams x Serama rooster. She's perfect and gorgeous! We call her Siri. She's Serama sized but with all the mixed characteristics of her mom.


----------

